# Having fun with the Garmin Edge 305 in Fremont



## mecam (Mar 13, 2006)

This is my daily weekday road bike route in Fremont. Data recorded from a Garmin Edge 305 cycling GPS. The route runs from my house to West Alameda Creek > Coyote Hills > East Alameda Creek > South Paseo Padre > North Mission Blvd > West Alameda Creek and back home. I love this gadget!


----------



## gorocketgo (Sep 9, 2005)

Do you have any problems with the speed sensor (pausing, not connecting, Zeroing out?)

I have a Polar CS200 and it constantly does this and both sets of batteries are new. Therefore, I'm looking at the 305. Good to hear some good feedback but I'm worried about all these "wireless" feeds.


----------



## mecam (Mar 13, 2006)

gorocketgo said:


> Do you have any problems with the speed sensor (pausing, not connecting, Zeroing out?)
> 
> I have a Polar CS200 and it constantly does this and both sets of batteries are new. Therefore, I'm looking at the 305. Good to hear some good feedback but I'm worried about all these "wireless" feeds.


I've had about 100 miles on it so far and no problems. I use the magnet sensor for speed and cadence. The 305 will use GPS speedometer automatically if it doesn't detect the magnet sensor. I updated the units software with the latest patch as soon as I got it and that supposedly fixed a bunch of bugs. The timer's auto pause and resume feature has worked flawlessly so far.


----------



## EarlyRider (Oct 15, 2004)

Ok, so what mapping software are you using with your Edge? I'm starting my research on this and like what I see above. Thanks.


----------



## mecam (Mar 13, 2006)

The GPS mapping software is called SportTracks and can be downloaded for free from https://www.zonefivesoftware.com/SportTracks/index.html and works with most Garmin GPS. The data and charts are from the Training Center software that came with the Garmin. The SportTracks also views data similar to the Training Center. Here's my ride last Saturday in Los Altos Hills. I missed several turns as you can see I back tracked on the GPS map. I suck with directions even with a GPS!


----------



## gorocketgo (Sep 9, 2005)

How did you print or copy the image of your workout output? Can't seem to do this on mine.


----------



## mecam (Mar 13, 2006)

gorocketgo said:


> How did you print or copy the image of your workout output? Can't seem to do this on mine.


When your viewing your image, maximize it and do an ALT+PrintScreen, then open a new document on your picture editor program like Photoshop and paste it. Then just select the image you want and crop it and save it as a .jpg file.


----------



## Boardmill (Oct 15, 2005)

Alright man, looks pretty good. I'm going to need to see that candence come up by about 15%. So, lets make it our goal to bring it up about 2-4% on each ride; just until we get to our target and lock it in.

Once finished, we'll plug our two sets of data into SPSS and see what the correlation is between cadence/ overall speed/ HR. Other then that I wouldn't mind seeing some more intervals pushing up your time in higher HR zones.

Things I like: top speed looks real good and route selection is excellent. Now get to work!!

But seriously that thing looks like it would be tons of fun. I bought into the Timex Bodylink system a few years ago and have largely been bummed with it. It looks Timex is starting to dial it in, but too little too late. I would love something I could use for running and riding. For me having the elevation graphs the biggest key, I live to climb on my bike and run hills. 

You could do the most hard core run or ride and the data will make you look like a total slacker if the GPS is just mapping stuff out in simple lat. and long with no elevation gain.

Do you think that unit would be comfortable on your arm if you were running?


----------



## mecam (Mar 13, 2006)

Boardmill said:


> Alright man, looks pretty good. I'm going to need to see that candence come up by about 15%. So, lets make it our goal to bring it up about 2-4% on each ride; just until we get to our target and lock it in.


Yep I need to work on my cadence. I usually have it 90rpm, but with all the stop signs you slow down and not pedalling on downhills and when I get tired , the avg is based on your whole ride. There is chart for the cadence to see it more accurately on how you doing. Mine doesn't look pretty. 



Boardmill said:


> Do you think that unit would be comfortable on your arm if you were running?


The unit weights the same as an IPOD mini, so if you're comfortable wearing those on an arm band, I don't see why it wouldn't work. But I think the Garmin ForeRunners are for Runners.


-


----------



## Boardmill (Oct 15, 2005)

Man, that is just too cool. It is really nice how you can isolate all those variables and compare them against each other. I really like the cadence against elevation graph. 

Thanks for the info on the weight. It would be cool to have one unit that worked on my bike and on my arm that I could move back and forth.


----------

